# علم الفطريات



## نور الحسين2 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

نظرا الاهميتها في حياتنا ولتجاهل المجتمع المعرفتها

سوف اطرح عليكم وبين ايديكم علم مهم وهو

علم الفطريات

هذه المجموعه الواسعه من الكائنات

وسوف نبدء ان شاء الله بدراستها بالتفصيل


----------



## جيلان (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*طيب فين الموضوع*


----------



## نور الحسين2 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

الدرس الاول



في البدايه نحتاج الى تعريف الفطريات

الفطريات

كائنات حية حقيقية لنواة غالبا خيطية الشكل لاتحتوي على الكلورفيل تكون سبورات وتتكاثر جنسيا ولا جنسيا ولخلية محاطةبجدار خلوي يحتوي على لسليلوز او الكايتين او كلاهما علما بان هذا التعريف هو الاكثر قبولا في الاوساط العلمية اذا لايوجد تعريف شامل لجميع الفطريات وذلك لان الفطريات ليست خيطيه مثل الخمائر وهنالك فطريات لاتكون سبورات مثل Rhizoctonia و لبعض منها لايتكاثر جنسيا ومكونات لجدار الخلوي تختلف باختلاف الفطريات

الخليه الفطريه والجسم الفطر :

الخليه الفطريه خلية حقيقيه تحتوي معظم عضيات الخلية الراقيه ومحاطة بغشاء بلازمي ثم جدار خلوي النواة احادية المجموعه او ثنائية المجموعه

جسم الفطر قد يكون خلية واحده كما في الخمائر او تركيب كروي متعدد النوى واشباه جذور كما في الفطريات الكاتريديه او خيط فطري غير مقسم متعدد النوى يسمى coenocytic كما في الفطريات البيضية او ان الخيط الفطري مقسم الى خلايا بواسطة حواجز عرضية تسمى septa و ان الخيط الفطري الواحد يسمى hyphae ومجموع الخيوط الفطريه تسمى mycelium واحينا يطلق على جسم الفطر thallus والذي يكون في الفطريات الراقيه عبارة عن خيوط فطرية متشابكة لكثرة التفرعات ومقسمة بحواجز عرضية


ملاحظة الى جيلان لاتستعجلي هي مجموعة دروس


----------



## nonaa (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع
بس فيه ملحوظه
ليه المقدمه الطويله العريضه دى
عايز تثبت ايه؟؟؟؟​


----------



## نور الحسين2 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

nonaa قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع
> بس فيه ملحوظه
> ليه المقدمه الطويله العريضه دى
> عايز تثبت ايه؟؟؟؟​



شكرا لمرورك 
مافهمت قصدك 
بس انا لي اريد اثبتة فهم لهذه المجموعة من الكائنات لي بيجهلها اغلب لناس 
فقط


----------



## جيلان (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا يا نور وكمل الموضوع لكن لا داعى لهذه المقدمة الطويلة وراعى ان انت فى منتدى مسيحى وان ده قسم ثقافى*


----------



## nonaa (7 نوفمبر 2008)

اظن الان فهمت قصدى.........
شكرا يا جيلان على التوضيح​


----------



## نور الحسين2 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لكم 
ونا اعرف بنه منتدى مسيحي 

فلا تتضايقوا من المقدمة 
لمهم الفائدة العلمية لانه موضوع علمي فقط

تقبلوا تحياتي وحترامي


----------



## نور الحسين2 (8 نوفمبر 2008)

الدرس الثاني

اهمية الفطريات

تكمن اهمية الفطريات في فوائد ومضار الفطريات

فوائد الفطريات

1- بعض الفطريات تستهلك كماده غذائية غنية بالبروتينات ومن الامثلة عليها الفطر Agaricus
2- اداة علمية مهمة لدراسة القوانين الوراثية ومثال عليها Neurospora
3- البعض منها يدخل في الصناعة المضادات الحياتية مثل Penicillium
4- تستعمل العديد من الفطريات في برامج المكافحة الاحيائية مثل Trichoderma
5- البعض منها يستعمل في عمل المعجنات والخبز مثل Saccharomyces من الخمائر
6- اداة عملية لدراسة التدفق البروتوبلازمي والدورة المايتوزية كا لفطر Physaram
7- البعض منها يكون علاقة تعايشية يستفيد منها النبات مثل فطريات المايكوزيزا Mycorrhiza


اضرار الفطريات

1- العديد منها يسبب امراض للنبات ومنها مايسبب كوارث بيئية ذكرها التاريخ مثل [
I]Phytophthora infestans [/i] الذي سبب مجاعة في ايرلندا وهجرة كبيرة للسكان الى البلدان المجاورة بسبب اصابة نبات البطاطا
2- البعض منها يصيب الانسان ويسبب امراض عديده ومنها فطر Candida
3- اتلاف المواد الغذائية المحفوظة بشكل غير جيد مثل الفطر Rhizopus
4- البعض منها يسبب حالات من التسمم للانسان عند تناولها بصورة مباشرة مثل الفطر Amanita او غير مباشرة مثل الفطر Aspergillus


----------



## جيلان (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*متابعة
شكرا نور ربنا يباركك*


----------



## نور الحسين2 (10 نوفمبر 2008)

الدرس الثالث

تغذية الفطريات

تتغذى الفطريات بعدة طرق فهي اما ان تحصل على غذائها بالتطفل على كائنات الحية وعندها تسمى طفيلية parasite او تحصل على غذائها بالتغذية على مواد عضوية المتفسخة وبقايا النباتات وعندها تسمى saprobe

اساس طبيعة تغذيتها تقسم الفطريات الى عدة مجاميع


----------



## نور الحسين2 (10 نوفمبر 2008)

مجاميع الفطريات حسب التغذية

1- فطريات لايمكنها العيش الا على الكائنات الحية ومثل هذه الفطريات تسمى obligate parasite
2-فطريات لايمكنها العيش الا على المواد العضوية المتفسخة ولايمكنها التطفل و تسمى obligate saprobe
3-فطريات تعيش لى الاغلب بصورة رمية ولكن يمكنها التطفل اذا توفر العائل المناسب وتسمى facultative parasite
4- فطريات تعيش على الاغلب متطفلة على الكائنات الحية ولكنها يمكن ان تترمم بغياب العائل وتسمى facultative saprobe

كما وقد قسم العالم Lewis الفطريات لى اساس التغذية الى :-

1- فطريات تبدي حالة توازن بين التطفل والترمم فهي اختيارية الترمم واختيارية التطفل وتسمى facultative necrotrophic
2- فطريات تترجح فيها فترة التطفل وتكون كبيرة واكثر ضراوة مقارنة بفترة الترمم والتي تكون صغيرة وتسمى هذه الفطريات obligate necrotrophic
3- فطريات مترممة اجبارية ولايمكنها التطفل obligate saprotrophic
4- الفطريات التي تكون علاقات تعايشية مع الطحالب لتكون ما يسمى بالاشنات وفطريات تكون علاقة تعايشية مع النباتات ويطلق على هذه الفطريات Facultative biotrophic
5-فطريات تتطفل فقط على العائل ويبقى العائل على قيد الحياة ويطلق على هذه الفطريات obligate biotroph


----------

